# And another



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

An Essex girl was driving down the A13 when her car phone rang. It was her
boyfriend, urgently warning her, "Treacle, I just heard on the news that
there's a car going the wrong way on the A13. Please be careful!"
It's not just one car! said the Essex girl, There's hundreds of them!?


----------

